# Are Deer Afraid Of Dogs?



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

hypox said:


> It's illegal to shoot feral cats too. There are many other options as well.
> 
> thank you hypox.... i stand corrected on that, so thank you.
> 
> i spent some time researching after i read that... i guess i'll have to call animal control before i do anything if i see cats hunting the lil wild pheasant chicks at our place(we actually dont have a big problem, but i know people who do) seems a little kooky  but like i said... laws are laws.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Riva said:


> The way top stop the activity is to change the law. Retrieving one's dog on the lands of another must be defined exactly in the same way the laws that are on the books for recovering a wounded deer, specifically: it must be permission based! If the owner is not home and/or simply says "no", that's tuff luck!


How many deer that need to be recovered are wearing tracking collars?

While you are correct about the age old "dog recovery" ruse that houndsmen often use, the fact remains that when the tracker says the dog is there, especially if it is stationary, who could reasonably say, tough luck? Besides, tracking down a property owner is far more difficult than tracking down a wayward hound.

When I ran hounds, standard equipment (besides the tracker) was a plat book and a phone book but, that still didn't always work. Combine that with the fact that a yote dog can be through a section on a straight line run before the property owner can even be identified much less contacted and you have the low down on our current situation.

Now granted, most houndsmen steer clear of running when the orange army is out there because too many so called "hunters" won't hesitate to take a pot shot at a dog that they hear and see. People are ignorant too because Mr Wile E Coyote will run right in the tracks of a bunch of deer and if Mr Hunter sees deer running, sees a dog following, then maybe they are the "harvest" kinda guy already mentioned in this thread.

If you were a houndsman with your dog on a track and heard a shot that was not a crew member and your tracker said your dog was stationary, wouldn't you go looking? Tell me, what reasonable person wouldn't. I will tell you this, it wouldn't be the first time that a tracker came into play because some "hunters" don't have the sense to realize that it is still emitting a signal, dead dog or not. Duh...and we wonder why we have pizzed off people?


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

WoW said:


> How many deer that need to be recovered are wearing tracking collars?
> 
> While you are correct about the age old "dog recovery" ruse that houndsmen often use, the fact remains that when the tracker says the dog is there, especially if it is stationary, who could reasonably say, tough luck? Besides, tracking down a property owner is far more difficult than tracking down a wayward hound.
> 
> ...


How do you justify the extent of the law for your dog, but not for a cat? The law is the law, you can't defend one, and abandon the other.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

hypox said:


> How do you justify the extent of the law for your dog, but not for a cat? The law is the law, you can't defend one, and abandon the other.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


The last I knew, there was no legitimate sporting use for cats. Did something change?

Secondly, I have never, ever seen a pic of a cat sporting a tracking collar. Please post pics.

But you are right about one thing, the law is the law and the laws for dogs are far more restrictive than for cats. Cat tags, what a novel idea.....


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

WoW said:


> The last I knew, there was no legitimate sporting use for cats. Did something change?
> 
> Secondly, I have never, ever seen a pic of a cat sporting a tracking collar. Please post pics.
> 
> But you are right about one thing, the law is the law and the laws for dogs are far more restrictive than for cats. Cat tags, what a novel idea.....


 
Post# 24

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377376&page=2


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

hypox said:


> Post# 24
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377376&page=2


 hypox I read that post. Thats incredible, you lucked out there.


----------



## Baddog (Jan 11, 2011)

I know what you're talking about Jackbob. If a dog is chasing a deer, yeah, it's going to be afraid. If the dog is looking for pats or woodcock doesn't seem to bother them much. Many times pheasant hunting my dogs have gone on point only to have me flush a deer. The dog looks at me like he thought it smelled like a bird and the deer runs out a 100 yds. and turns and watches us for a while before wandering off. I've sat in my truck watching coyote hounds or listening to them come through my woods. Usually the deer come out first and turn to watch. Then the coyote with the dogs a few minutes behind. The deer just walk back into the woods. Kind of like a tractor. Can ride right up to them on it but I bet they'd run like hell if you started chasing them with it.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

hypox: Thanks:lol:, now at least I can say I have seen a pic of a cat with a tracking collar anyway. 












Baddog said:


> . I've sat in my truck watching coyote hounds or listening to them come through my woods. Usually the deer come out first and turn to watch. Then the coyote with the dogs a few minutes behind. The deer just walk back into the woods. Kind of like a tractor. Can ride right up to them on it but I bet they'd run like hell if you started chasing them with it.


No, that simply cannot be.

ANY time that you see deer running and hear dogs barking it calls for the "harvest" of the offending dog as it might upset somebody besides the deer.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Riva said:


> ..... Retrieving one's dog on the lands of another must be defined exactly in the same way the laws that are on the books for recovering a wounded deer, specifically: it must be permission based! If the owner is not home and/or simply says "no", that's tuff luck!


The way I understand it , once you tell him he doesn't have permission to go get his dog (after the first time) , he can't without it being tresspassing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jackbob42 said:


> The way I understand it , once you tell him he doesn't have permission to go get his dog (after the first time) , he can't without it being tresspassing.


That's the way I understand it to, the dog owner gets to retrieve once and if told he doesn't have permission, he can't return.

I have caught several dogs while trapping. I return them to the owner and I always get an apology. The second time I catch a dog it will go to the animal shelter, luckily that hasn't happened yet. 
A good way to resolve problems with running dogs is to catch them and give them to the authorities and after a number of times, the owners can not get them back.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> Just a side thought...
> 
> I always found it odd that some guys who get all bent over the concept of shooting a roaming dog will often shoot a roaming house cat the second they get the chance.


Others have described this post as "apple's to orange's", I'm not sure how to describe it,,, maybe _odd, strange, funny_,,, I dunno. :lol:

In the hunting conversations regarding cats and dogs during my lifetime, I've never heard anyone get mad over a dog being shot, and then in the same breath say that they'd shoot cats without a second thought.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

LINCOLN, Neb.  A report that recommends killing feral cats as a way to control the animals, including a primer on how to shoot a cat, is stirring emotions among bird and cat lovers.

The University of Nebraska at Lincoln's study (PDF) found that neutering or spaying is ineffective at eliminating feral-cat colonies, though useful in reducing colonies' expansion.

One official from the American Bird Conservancy calls the report "a must read" for communities with a feral-cat problem.


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the difference in how some people feel is what they grew up around. 
Grandma had a barn cat that had kittens every year. The kittens always disappeared. Growing up we knew Brownie was off limits. So did all the neighbors. Grandma had a huge old barn that it seemed many folks thought needed barn cats. There was always cats showing up. We shot hundreds of cats that had been dropped of when I was a kid. A big black dog showed up once. He lived for a couple months. He took up residence in the barn and when he became a nuisance my cousin shot him. The neighbor lady was driving by and seen it. She stopped and He was expecting to hear it. She asked you shoot that dog? Yes. She replied about time somebody did. 
Pets vs feral, is more like the apples vs oranges.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Pinefarm said:


> Just a side thought...
> 
> I always found it odd that some guys who get all bent over the concept of shooting a roaming dog will often shoot a roaming house cat the second they get the chance.



I won't shoot roaming dogs or roaming house cats - I'm all for shooting feral cats.


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

Where we hunt the dogs play in a big roll. Every morning and late evening when we hear the dogs barking a few propertys over and its always like clock work 20 mins or so the deer come through.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Remember that a lost or abandoned pet is a stray. A feral, is born in the wild to a stray.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

hypox said:


> Remember that a lost or abandoned pet is a stray. A feral, is born in the wild to a stray.


Ok, that definition sort of works but, what about cats that have little or no human contact...you know....wild cats?

You can definitely tell when one of those is in the live trap as they go nuts when approached.

We had a neighbor that had 30 some cats that took shelter in her crawl space.

Lets just say, coyotes are our friends and the number was reduced to about a half a dozen. 

Awh oh, new kittens on the block so....

You cannot, by any stretch of the imagination, refer to them as pets like you would a dog. There is a big difference... and most people understand the difference. Michigan is just one of those states with a problem that goes untreated (imagine that). Meanwhile, the killers go unregulated.


As far as deer and dogs, I would get more concerned about a deer runner in the spring than I ever would during hunting season.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

WoW said:


> Ok,
> As far as deer and dogs, I would get more concerned about a deer runner in the spring than I ever would during hunting season.


Winter is bad when there is a crust on the snow that the dogs can run on top of while chasing and the deer break through.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Airoh said:


> Winter is bad when there is a crust on the snow that the dogs can run on top of while chasing and the deer break through.


Ice can also pose a similar problem.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

hypox said:


> Remember that a lost or abandoned pet is a stray. A feral, is born in the wild to a stray.


They can both be feral.

A feral organism is one that has changed from being domesticated to being wild or untamed.


----------

